# I've sold my dog now I want her back so badly :(



## Natalie95 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello all,
It was the worst decision of my entire life. I've had a puppy for 5 weeks since she was 8 weeks old and thought it was best for her to go to a different home because my first dog ( now 6) wasn't very keen on her, she would growl at her all the time and go upstairs to sit there all by herself all day just to get away from the puppy.

I've always wanted to have more than 1 dog, unfortunately my current dog was never keen on dogs so I thought with a puppy she might get used to it.

The very next day of selling the pup after already missing her so much, realising she was already the part of the family I've done a lot of research & I have found out I could get a dog behaviourist, pheromones and other things - which I was willing to try.

I've added the person who I've sold her to on FB ( he mustn't have realised it was me), first thing I saw was a post by his brother who he has a business with saying "didn't know you were getting us a bear as the guard dog"- it has broke my heart. He promised she would go to a loving family I even made him bring his dog to my house to make sure they got on. He assured how us visiting would be OK.
I've contacted him 2 days after the transaction explaining how it was the worst decision of my life and how much we love and miss her and how we are going to make it ok between her and 6 year old dog, he said he understands and appreciates it etc. Heard from him the next day that his wife won't have it and they won't sell her back to us. The next day after they have changed their mind regarding selling her back to us, however instead of original £350 they have paid for her, they wanted £1000 for just the dog, no food that we have provided, no dog bowls or toys that she went with.
As most of us I wish I was rich and had my own businesses and lots of money but I don't, the truth is I can't even work atm because of my anxiety has gotten very bad ( no, I'm not on benefits either as facing the doctors seems too much atm, I am living on my savings so please don't let this affect your opinion on this threat I am not trying to make you feel sorry to me and I'm not trying to say I'm incapable of looking after her either, if I wasn't I wouldn't have owned a dog for the past 6 years or a parrot for 16 years)

Is there anything I can do to get her back?
Each day is worse, hurts more day by day, yes I am an idiot for selling her but it's happened and I don't want that little darling ended up on a chain guarding someone's business  p.s I've saved those screenshots of their plan of making her a guard dog


----------



## Natalie95 (Dec 13, 2016)

P.s I'm sorry for such a long post, I can't sleep at night beating myself down for selling her


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Natalie95 said:


> Hello all,
> It was the worst decision of my entire life. I've had an Akita puppy for 5 weeks since she was 8 weeks old and thought it was best for her to go to a different home because my first dog ( now 6) wasn't very keen on her, she would growl at her all the time and go upstairs to sit there all by herself all day just to get away from the puppy.
> 
> I've always wanted to have more than 1 dog, unfortunately my current dog was never keen on dogs so I thought with a puppy she might get used to it.
> ...


My question would be why did you not contact your breeder so that you could be sure that her future was safe?

If it was a reputable breeder that is the first thing they would want to know, that any animal they bred was safe?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> My question would be why did you not contact your breeder so that you could be sure that her future was safe?
> 
> If it was a reputable breeder that is the first thing they would want to know, that any animal they bred was safe?


Have to agree & if not then why not contact a rescue

I'm sorry but I just don't understand why anyone would think fb is a suitable place to sell an animal


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh dear; @Natalie95, what would really worry me about this whole sad saga is this. First of all the wife of new owner would not consider selling her (one assumes because she was too attached to her). Then the cash register brain goes into overdrive and the prospect of making £650 just before Christmas (hey, how handy for buying a few Christmas presents!) makes the wife decide to change her mind and let her go.
I can't see there is anything you can do to get her back; it is just a pity you didn't join the forum earlier and, as stated by previous poster, you would have been strongly advised to contact her breeder. You will no doubt learn from this experience, but it's really a very hard lesson.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't understand why anyone would think fb is a suitable place to sell an animal


@Lilylass: It isn't; that and Gumtree...I wouldn't.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Have to agree & if not then why not contact a rescue
> 
> I'm sorry but I just don't understand why anyone would think fb is a suitable place to sell an animal


I don't think the OP said they sold the pup via Facebook, just that they added the buyer on there afterwards.

@Natalie95 I feel for you, and it's a shame you feel you have to pre-emptively defend yourself regarding your health or whether or not you're on benefits, although I do understand why.

The dog is legally theirs now so if you so desperately want her back, and it does sound like she'd be better off back with you, all I can think of is that can you try and negotiate about payment and see if they would agree to whatever you can afford. I would understand if they'd bonded with the pup but it's pretty reprehensible that they're trying to make a profit like that.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

picaresque said:


> I don't think the OP said they sold the pup via Facebook, just that they added the buyer on there afterwards.
> 
> @Natalie95 I feel for you, and it's a shame you feel you have to pre-emptively defend yourself regarding your health or whether or not you're on benefits, although I do understand why.
> 
> The dog is legally theirs now so if you so desperately want her back, and it does sound like she'd be better off back with you, all I can think of is that can you try and negotiate about payment and see if they would agree to whatever you can afford. I would understand if they'd bonded with the pup but it's pretty reprehensible that they're trying to make a profit like that.


Apologies - misread


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Natalie95 said:


> Is there anything I can do to get her back?


Not really. You can only appeal to the new owners good nature explaining your 'mistake' (which you have done) but if they want to keep the dog then that's it ...you sold your dog. Money exchanged hands. I wouldn't get into debates about 'how much would you pay' to get the puppy back because unless you have the money that is a pointless discussion. I presume that you vetted the new owner and must have trusted him as a potentially good owner ... the comment about getting a 'bear as a guard dog' was probably just a joke anyway. You can let the guy know that if he changes his mind you will take the puppy back but that's all.

It certainly does highlight the fact that dogs should never be bought and sold on a whim as invariably the dog is always the looser.

Here's hoping that the pup is wanted and loved wherever she is.

J


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hind sight is a wonderful thing. Shame you didn't think of getting behaviourists, and working with the dogs prior to selling her, I mean 5 weeks is no time at all for a dog to settle. 

Where did you get her originally?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

You've done a stupid thing, as you know, but I would pay the £1k and get her back.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Did your puppy come from a breeder? As others have said, the breeder should have been your first port of call if you were having problems with the new pup and they should definitely have been the person to turn to when you decided you could no longer care for her. Could you contact them now and explain your situation? They may be prepared to have a word with the new owner on your behalf.

Unfortunately as you sold the pup there is very little you can do legally. I would try to negotiate a price you can afford to get your pup back and appeal to the new buyer's better nature. If they decide not to sell her back though there is really nothing you can do.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

First of all, they might be asking for such a high price simply because they know that would put you off bothering them again. They might have no interest in selling the puppy to you or anyone else. 
Second of all... how did you add the person on FB? Did you know them before you sold the pup to them? Then you should know what sort of people they are?... 
Finally, no I don't think that you have a right to try and get the puppy back. You sold the dog to new owners and took money for it. The dog is now their legally. To be honest, in my opinion you've made a rash decision in getting a puppy (also, why Akita? What breed is your existing dog?) and you made a quick decision to sell it too. Then you changed your mind. I think it would be terribly unfortunate if the puppy was to return to you and then after a few months you would come to conclusion that the dogs don't get on, it's causing you too much stress and it's costing too much money too. Then the dog would end up changing homes again...
Have you informed the breeder of your problems with the dogs when the puppy was still with you? Did they give you an advice? Did you inform them that the puppy has been now sold to new people?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

As others have mentioned. Not a nice situation but there is nothing you can do. The dog is no longer yours, you sold her and the owners now legally own her. If they're not willing to give you the dog back and you cannot afford to buy the dog back then you'll just have to live with it.

Sadly a lot of owners are all to quick to get rid of their new dog when a problem arises instead of seeking help to begin with. We live and learn though, we're only human and everyone makes mistakes but its a big shame. I got a bitch a few years back from a breeder and she didn't get on with my other bitch, looking back and if this situation happened now, I have far more experience and knowledge behind me to make it work but back then I paniced and returned her to her breeder. Its a few years on now and she is still happily with the breeder enjoying life.


----------



## Natalie95 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi all, 
"Breeder" - I've got her from a scrap yard, being told to feed her on dinner scraps and not to vaccinate her. Never mind her being out there all that time outside in the cold in a cage... Didn't want her going back there


----------



## Natalie95 (Dec 13, 2016)

smokeybear said:


> My question would be why did you not contact your breeder so that you could be sure that her future was safe?
> 
> If it was a reputable breeder that is the first thing they would want to know, that any animal they bred was safe?


It wasn't a breeder, some guys guards dogs had pups at his scrap yard. He didn't care said I could breed from her if I want to, to feed her on scraps from dinner when I've asked what I should feed her, and what she's been fed on. Never mind her horrible worms infestation


----------



## Natalie95 (Dec 13, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Not really. You can only appeal to the new owners good nature explaining your 'mistake' (which you have done) but if they want to keep the dog then that's it ...you sold your dog. Money exchanged hands. I wouldn't get into debates about 'how much would you pay' to get the puppy back because unless you have the money that is a pointless discussion. I presume that you vetted the new owner and must have trusted him as a potentially good owner ... the comment about getting a 'bear as a guard dog' was probably just a joke anyway. You can let the guy know that if he changes his mind you will take the puppy back but that's all.
> 
> It certainly does highlight the fact that dogs should never be bought and sold on a whim as invariably the dog is always the looser.
> 
> ...


Trust me I've tried. I've trusted but I was mistaken, the comment on FB doesn't look like a joke to be honest with you. On his entire page that was the only thing about the pup, no pictures, no " aw new member of the family arrived". 
I know she isn't I can feel it


----------



## Natalie95 (Dec 13, 2016)

Muttly said:


> You've done a stupid thing, as you know, but I would pay the £1k and get her back.


Yeah I would pay the £1k if I've had it. I'm only 21, freshly after uni and my parter is on a minimal wage, he drives a £100 car this is how our situation looks like


----------



## Natalie95 (Dec 13, 2016)

Moobli said:


> Did your puppy come from a breeder? As others have said, the breeder should have been your first port of call if you were having problems with the new pup and they should definitely have been the person to turn to when you decided you could no longer care for her. Could you contact them now and explain your situation? They may be prepared to have a word with the new owner on your behalf.
> 
> Unfortunately as you sold the pup there is very little you can do legally. I would try to negotiate a price you can afford to get your pup back and appeal to the new buyer's better nature. If they decide not to sell her back though there is really nothing you can do.


Going back to where she's came from is the last thing I want. It was a scrap yard, he wasn't a breeder. 
I have tried to appeal to his better nature both me and my parter did. 
However her chip details haven't been changed yet, could I say to him I'm not willing to change them?


----------



## Natalie95 (Dec 13, 2016)

shadowmare said:


> First of all, they might be asking for such a high price simply because they know that would put you off bothering them again. They might have no interest in selling the puppy to you or anyone else.
> Second of all... how did you add the person on FB? Did you know them before you sold the pup to them? Then you should know what sort of people they are?...
> Finally, no I don't think that you have a right to try and get the puppy back. You sold the dog to new owners and took money for it. The dog is now their legally. To be honest, in my opinion you've made a rash decision in getting a puppy (also, why Akita? What breed is your existing dog?) and you made a quick decision to sell it too. Then you changed your mind. I think it would be terribly unfortunate if the puppy was to return to you and then after a few months you would come to conclusion that the dogs don't get on, it's causing you too much stress and it's costing too much money too. Then the dog would end up changing homes again...
> Have you informed the breeder of your problems with the dogs when the puppy was still with you? Did they give you an advice? Did you inform them that the puppy has been now sold to new people?


I googled his phone number that has returned with his full name due to his business. Then I have searched for him on FB. I've put her up online and he seemed like the only one suitable, I have ignored a load of messages/ calls 
"I want to get a dog for my little for Xmas" - no, dog isn't just for Xmas and ironically speaking, it is for a lifetime. 
Yes, my parter really wanted a dog of his own. And I've always wanted a second dog and yes this is excactly what I wanted to avoid, keep her for so long to discover they woudnt get on that would be so unfair to find her a new home then, as opposed to 13 week old and say a year old dog there is a lot more attachment involved for both the dog and us, but especially the dog. Also in result could possibly split up with my parter few months down the line as I'd know we wouldn't sell her then and the only way would be to split up so he can keep her (we live together, he's moved up 300miles for me). But we are almost splitting up now because of the whole situation, the very thing I wanted to avoid, and I miss her so very much. 
My dog is a German Shephard, and please refer to my other replied regarding the "breeder "


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I understand how upsetting it is, but you mentioned that you suffer terrible anxiety. I can only imagine that having two dogs fighting will make the situation so much worse. And an Akita will not be an easy dog either, especially when she becomes a terrible teenager. 

As difficult as it is, you may have done yourself a big favour. You should unfriend these people from FB so you can't obsess over it. 

Maybe in a couple of years, when you are more financially stable, you can look to getting another puppy, but this time either from a reputable breeder or a rescue, where you can take your current dog along and see how they get on.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

TBH I can't see how you can get her back. Essentially when you accepted the money for her you entered into a contract with the person you sold her too, so they are not required to return the dog to you.

I would unfriend the people on Facebook and try and put it behind you. Easier said than done I know, but based on where she has come from (Scrapyard, random litter, worm problem), its likely the dog may have other issues further down the line (Expensive issues) so you may have dodged a bullet there.

There is also no guarantee even if you did get her back that it would work out with your current dog.....

Not what you want to hear I am sure....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Natalie95 said:


> could I say to him I'm not willing to change them


@Natalie95: I really feel for you as you are so upset at what has happened, blaming yourself and I hope something can be resolved. If you told the new owner you aren't willing to transfer ownership via microchip details, you really haven't gained anything; he still has your dog. And if you don't know these people you really don't know how they may react, so in your position I would be careful.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Calvine said:


> @Nataalie95: I really feel for you as you are so upset at what has happened, blaming yourself and I hope something can be resolved. If you told the new owner you aren't willing to transfer ownership via microchip details, you really haven't gained anything; he still has your dog. And if you don't know these people you really don't know how they may react, so in your position I would be careful.


This could also spectacularly back fire on you. If the dog bites someone and the new owners suddenly announce that it's not their dog, and the details are yours, you could face a battle to prove it's not


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> This could also spectacularly back fire on you


Especially if she really is going to be used as a guard dog.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Re not passing on the chip details for changing ownership.

There could be a big problem with this if  there is any future problems with the dog. 
It seems he had a bad start in life and it could be that as he reaches maturity he _may _have temperament issues. Say, for instance, he's involved in an incident where he bites someone, you as the registered owner, may be partly liable.

I know it's very hard and you realise you that you might have made a mistake, but unless you hand over a lot of money it doesn't seem you will get him back, and even if you had the money there is no guarantee they will hand him back to you.
I think you need to accept you have perhaps made a mistake, learn from it, and get on with your life.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like a number of us have the same thoughts


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Natalie95 said:


> Trust me I've tried. I've trusted but I was mistaken, the comment on FB doesn't look like a joke to be honest with you. On his entire page that was the only thing about the pup, no pictures, no " aw new member of the family arrived".
> I know she isn't I can feel it


You don't know these people or anything about them. You have FB stalked them and made assumptions on what sort of people they are. Not everyone needs to put some sweet worded photos all over Facebook to be responsible owners. I assume you put some photos of the pup on your FB when you first got her?... 
Personally I'm not willing to judge the new owners as we only have one side of the story. To answer your question: no, it's not right for you to keep trying to keep the dog back after selling it to someone. Unless you can give the money that they ask for and buy the puppy back you are simply bothering them.
Also, if this was a pup from a responsible breeder, I highly doubt that they would want you to get the puppy back. All of your decisions have been made on impulse so whose to say that you wanting it back now isn't another impulsive thing? Learn from your experience, look at breeds that suit you, your partner and your existing dog better, research good breeders and start saving up for a future puppy when you're in a better position.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Natalie95 said:


> Hello all,
> It was the worst decision of my entire life. I've had an Akita puppy for 5 weeks since she was 8 weeks old and thought it was best for her to go to a different home because my first dog ( now 6) wasn't very keen on her, she would growl at her all the time and go upstairs to sit there all by herself all day just to get away from the puppy.
> 
> I've always wanted to have more than 1 dog, unfortunately my current dog was never keen on dogs so I thought with a puppy she might get used to it.
> ...


Dogs as awful as it seems are covered by the sale of goods act like any other "goods" in the eyes of the law like any other. You have freely entered a sales transaction so regarding the law, it would seem that you probably don't have a legal leg to stand on.

Is it possible that the post by the guys brother could just have been some kind of joke or quip and they are not really using her as a guard dog if that's all that was said in the comment? To have any way of finding out or chance they may change their minds you need to keep things sweet with them. They did say that you can see her in her new home, it could of course not be true, but maybe you could PM them and explain you just want to know she is OK, and can you come to see her. At least if you could see her and speak to the wife etc maybe things are not as bad as you thought. If you could at least see her and have a chat to them maybe it would make you feel better. They could of course refuse and your first thoughts are correct but you could try.

It may be possible that the wife or family have got attached to her in which case they don't want to give her up. They could of course jut be a bunch of dirt bags and are trying to make extra money out of her and she are planning to use her as a guard dog. But if they aren't and do have any decency then they may be willing to put your mind at rest at least.
Obviously I have no way of knowing which it is for sure but you could speak to them again perhaps.

Many years ago I was in a sort of similar situation, I rehomed a dog via the vets, the previous owner was genuine and it was a change of circumstances that meant she had to rehome him, she really didn't want to let him go but was doing it because she couldn't give him what he needed. I really liked her and could see how upset and hard it was to give him up so gave her my phone number to say if she was worried she could come to see he was OK. I got a phone call a couple of weeks later, someone told her they had seen him tied up outside a school and she was furious, as it happened it wasn't him it was another dog, I assured her it wasn't him, and she could come to see him if she wanted. She did and once she could see how happy and relaxed in his new home he was she was absolutely fine and said she had made the right decision. She had said initially she wanted him back when she heard that he had been tied up and left of it was thought it was him.

If asking to see her and have a chat fails, you could of course also just offer a grand and see if they really would sell her back for that, if they agree straight away then you will know for certain they are no good.

As said legally as you have freely advertised her and entered a transaction I don't think there is probably any legal standing on your part. The only way to be sure would be to speak to a solicitor in dog law, there is a solicitors number below who offers telephone advice if you check further down the link..

http://doglaw.co.uk/


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Hind sight is a wonderful thing. Shame you didn't think of getting behaviourists, and working with the dogs prior to selling her, I mean 5 weeks is no time at all for a dog to settle.
> 
> Where did you get her originally?


My Retriever took six weeks before she stopped ignoring him


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I am so sorry for you, but as others have said, as you sold the dog, you have no way of getting him back if the new owners do not want to give him up.

Try not to be too worried by the comment on FB. It may have been a joke and in any case, wasn't said by the actual owner. The fact that they have not posted anything about the dog doesn't necessarily mean they don't care - I have friends who don't post about their dogs on FB because they don't want to flag up that they have a potentially stealable dog in their home. I'm happy to post stuff about my dog because my FB friends are limited to people I know well, but lots of people add even casual acquaintances to their friend list, in which case it is sensible to be more cautious about what you post.

Regarding the microchipping, I wouldn't stand in the way of the details being changed. For one thing, if the dog were to cause a problem while your details were still registered, it could rebound on you. And for another, the new owners have done nothing wrong by buying the dog - to refuse implies they have come by him dishonestly, which they haven't.

It's obviously too late for you now, but hopefully this story will act as a warning to anyone else in the same situation to explore other options before rehoming and if they do have to rehome, to do so through a reputable animal rescue.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds to me that you did things in a rush without thinking it over as to all the options open to you, afraid you will have to live with it and try and move on or you will drive yourself mad, I would delete him on FB.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Even if she is used as a guard dog, it doesn't mean she won't be loved and well looked after. She might have a very happy and fulfilling life with them.

Like others have said, remove them from FB and stop looking. You've learnt a hard lesson from it, but hopefully you won't make the same mistake in the future.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I really feel for you @Natalie95. Your upset and anguish over the situation is evident in your posts 

When I was a young child, about 8/9, my parents sold our Cocker Spaniel puppy. She was bought as I had constantly nagged since being two years old for a dog and my parents then thought it was the right time. It wasn't. My mum was home everyday with pup struggling to look after her, she was escaping from our garden and bringing back dead animals!, and to top it off my dad would get home from work and was to 'tired' to walk her. At about 5 months she was sold to a couple via a shop window advert ( as was done more then ) and that was that. The couple were very understanding at how much us kids loved her and was upset and they said we could come visit her still. The next day I cried blue murder over her rehoming  I missed a day of school and was just so upset. My mum in her panic and trying to make everything all right again phoned the couple to ask whether we could have her back as we had made a huge mistake, but no, the couple were already in love and couldn't let her go. And that was the end of that. We visited a week later at the couples insistence for 'closure' and it seemed to work once I'd seen her in her new home settled & happy.

Point being, there is nothing you can really do once you've rehomed your dog as heartbreaking as it is. Them asking for such a huge amount of money for her is quite sickening to be honest and they're probably aware you don't have that kind of money so are 'safe' in their knowledge you won't take it further. All you can do is hope she has a happy life with them. I'm sorry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't know how fair it is to assume that asking for money for the dog is necessarily a bad thing.
I mean, I'm assuming the OP sold the dog to these people, as in, took money for the dog yes?

Remember we're only hearing one side here. For all we know, there is another poster on another forum talking about their new puppy and how the previous owners had no clue what they were doing and decided to get rid of her after only 5 weeks.

It's very possible that the new owners set an exorbitant price to test the sincerity of the offer to take the dog back. Maybe in their mind, willingness to pay a huge price shows how far they're willing to go to get the dog back. I don't know that I agree with that if that is the tactic, but I can sure see the thinking behind it. "Sure, now you want your dog back, okay, how badly do you want your dog back? Prove how much you want your dog back."

OP, you sold your dog, it's basically out of your hands now. Stop looking at the new owners on FB, change the microchip details and learn from this.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

You've made a series of rash decisions, I think you should just unfriend the people on fb and stop messaging them. If I was in their shoes I wouldn't give the dog back, it's theirs now and they've no doubt bonded with her.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

unfortunately you made a decision you now regret but one you have to live with now.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Muttly said:


> You've done a stupid thing, as you know, but I would pay the £1k and get her back.


Said this before, will say it again, but ... There but for the grace of God.

OP, you could so easily have been me about 5 years ago. For me, it was the window cleaner - made an offer to buy Milly at just the right moment, and, if I'm honest, it was on the very tip of my tongue to say "I'll get her lead". Milly herself stopped me dead in my tracks, simply because she was standing on the half-landing behind me, and caught my eye. She was mine in that moment, and, unless it is in her best interest to part with her, she'll be with me til the end (not that I was saying that last night ... but that's for another thread  ).

Having said that, if I had have sold her to the window cleaner, and he said what the buyer of this puppy had, I'd do whatever it took to get that money and get my dog back.

As your replies show, selling her could be a blessing in disguise for you, despite your grief. She isn't a well-bred dog, so could have numerous health or temperament problems. Your choices, I'm afraid, are limited - raise the money to get her back (and hope the new owners are genuine enough to take the money and hand over the dog) ask to visit her, or cut your losses, and move on.

Whatever you decide to do, there's a valuable life lesson in this: Learn not to act impulsively.  

On another note, I'd find a way to get medical assistance for your anxiety. Your savings won't last forever.


----------



## Natalie95 (Dec 13, 2016)

In not a psycho to be stalking them on FB lol. Blocked the same day as I know it would drive me insane. I can't change the ownership as I don't have their address, all I know they are supposed to change it themselves but the papers will still come to my address to allow for it to be changed 

I think ive got everyone's opinions straight and clear, thank you all for your opinions. 

If an admin could close the thread that would be lovely


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

My advice, put it down to experience and move on.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Natalie95 said:


> In not a psycho to be stalking them on FB lol. Blocked the same day as I know it would drive me insane. I can't change the ownership as I don't have their address, all I know they are supposed to change it themselves but the papers will still come to my address to allow for it to be changed
> 
> I think ive got everyone's opinions straight and clear, thank you all for your opinions.
> 
> If an admin could close the thread that would be lovely


Hi Natalie. I'm sorry you have ended up in this sad situation and sorry for your dog too. One thing I would suggest is to tell the new owners that you understand they want to keep the dog at the moment but to please keep your details as you will take it back at any stage in the future if they change their minds. You never know things sometimes turn out not as we expect , perhaps the new guard dog ends up like my daft rottie wiggling her bum and giving kisses to strangers. If that should happen it would be good for them to know you are there in reserve if things don't work out.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Can I just say one thing before it closes Natalie. Years ago I knew a girl who had a lovely border collie. She lived on her own and she taught him to threaten men when she was out at night. It all went a bit wrong and she was not in a mental state to own a dog so I took him on. She regretted it bitterly and tried to kill herself so obviously I gave the dog back. A few weeks later she realised she could no longer keep him but in the meantime I had taken on another border collie so a mutual friend took Storm. Shortly after this he was run over and killed. So how much better would it have been if she had accepted that she could not keep him first time round!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2016)

Is there an element of looking back with rose tinted glasses?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Closing at Natalie's request, it seems she's made her peace with her decision and appreciated the advice given.
I hope you can move on Natalie , wishing you well.


----------

